
Buspirone Shortage in Healthcaristan SSR - barry-cotter
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/04/30/buspirone-shortage-in-healthcaristan-ssr/
======
adolph
This is an enlightening summary of some of the ways the pharmaceutical
industry has gamed regulation to overcome normal market forces.

